# Hare Hill - Reborn



## Antoni (16 Aug 2011)

So here it begins...

Not far ago, I got from ebay, really cheap, small Boyu nano, which I was planning for a small nano scape. The trouble was, that I was torn between the possibility of having a low tech scape or a CRS tank...

After some consideration I have ordered these bits and they arrived few days ago  :





Shirakura red bee sand

and this:




Mironekuton Deep sea minerals and Mironekuton Special shrimp food.

So the choice was made   it would be a CRS unhabited aquascape. 

At first glance the Shirakura Red Bee Sand looks very nice - black in colour, grain size 2-3 mm /which makes it perfect for this size of tank/ and is specially developed for shrimps. The only downside with using it in aquascape with plants is that it has no nutrient load, what so ever, but I think I can go over this by water colomn fertilization.. 

It was a bit early for the food order, but I was paying the transport any way. 

The tank parameters are:
34x26x23 Boyu tank with lid and modified by me ligthing - the original 12 W Boyu ligthing was not working, so I installed a new Energy saving bulb 6500K
Bouy Top filter 300 l/h


So now I'm about to start with the hardscaping...


----------



## nayr88 (16 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*



I like it alot
Hahaha there's not even a dry layout or anything and I'm excited about this one.
What are the minerals all about? I love the bottle haha, I'm sure it'll get stick as being some snake oil product but i love all these little things it makes it fun ahahahaha sounds so stupid I know!


----------



## Antoni (16 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

Hah, cheers mate!

I like the minerals too, havent tried them how they taste though    It is claimed to be a deep sea minerals, containing all the minerals needed to the CRS and other crustances to wellbeing in the tank, aslo promote the bacterial colonisation of the filter and the substrate. I'm adding some of them into the substrate and then regularly on WC.


----------



## nayr88 (16 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

Hahah if you eat them you going to get red and White stripes hah  

Wheee did you pick the stuff up from?


----------



## Jim (17 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

Very different products from the "norm".
Will follow this with interest.

(Love the bottle with the cork!)


----------



## Antoni (17 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Hahah if you eat them you going to get red and White stripes hah
> 
> Wheee did you pick the stuff up from?



Well that is the reason I hesitate trying it   

I order it directly from Germany, as it is not available on these latitudes   



			
				Jim said:
			
		

> Very different products from the "norm".
> Will follow this with interest.
> 
> (Love the bottle with the cork!)



Yep, I love the challenges, I hope it will turn up well!

I have got a wonderfull piece of wood - curtousy of Mark, which perfectly fits the tank!Thanks for that!




I will get some more pics of the hardscaping later on!


----------



## nayr88 (17 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

Yeah it's always good to change things up ad have a different approach or just use things out norm, well norm for our forum anyways.

Could you share the website, always good to deal with companies that someone else has had a good experience with.

Aquasabu probably do it, I'm going to check there site out now.


----------



## Antoni (17 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*



> Could you share the website, always good to deal with companies that someone else has had a good experience with.


Sure mate, is the Garnelenhaus!


----------



## Antoni (17 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

So here are the first few steps in the hardscaping:

I have covered the bottom of the tank with a thin layer of Shirakura red bee sand:





Then I opened the fency bottle with the Mironekuton minerals  

Have a litle of it over the substrate:





Just to cover the bottom:





Then top it up with more substrate:





The piece of Manzi, just fit in the tank and after running all the available options/without cutting/ I came up with this possitioning:





Now the hardest part.... stone arrangement


----------



## Antoni (17 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

This is what I came up for the stone arrangement... 





The name derives from a small peak near my home town. 

It was a bit tricky with the branch reaching for the rigth corner of tank, as it is too close to the front glass... I think this stone arrangement is creating a bit of depth, but will apreciate your opinions on that!


----------



## nayr88 (17 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

Pictures 

Wood and layout look spot on, if you remove the wood and did a hc carpet all over that tank would look mammoth!!


----------



## Ian Holdich (17 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

that looks lovely Antoni!

The stone arrangement works for me, really well done. I shall be following this one.


----------



## Burnleygaz (18 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

Love the look of your hardscape , waiting with baited breath to see what plant`s you choose.


----------



## Antoni (18 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> Pictures
> 
> Wood and layout look spot on, if you remove the wood and did a hc carpet all over that tank would look mammoth!!



Cheers, mate! the tank will be low tech, without CO2, just liquid carbon, so I dont think the HC will feel comfortable, besides I like the wood a lot 



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> that looks lovely Antoni!
> 
> The stone arrangement works for me, really well done. I shall be following this one.





			
				Burnleygaz said:
			
		

> Love the look of your hardscape , waiting with baited breath to see what plant`s you choose.



Cheers, guys!

The trouble with the plant choice is that I cant decide what to use for carpet. I need very small and fine plant, to not overtake the hardscape - bearing in mind the small size of the tank and no CO2 too  
Maybe Ricardia Chamedryfolia /mini pelia/ if I can find some or mini star moss Hyophila involuta. 
Never growed any of those but looks like nice mossess. 
One other option would be some riccia, but it tends to flow up, when grows, so maybe wouldnt be a good solution. 
Then arround the stones will add some Hydrocotyle sp. Japan
Some moss on the driftwood - weeping or Fissidens fontanus... 

Apart of the carpeting dilema, I have other one too   , what to cover the right back corner of the tank with.. I'm a bit enticed to have a larger plant like Anubias Bonsai attached to the wood near the front glass/right corner/ and mix of Hydrocotile, and echinodurus tenelus on the back to create kind of a depth  

Still banging my head in the wall over that bit....


----------



## Tom.Verey (18 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

looking good so far will keep my eye on this thread.


----------



## Antoni (19 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

Cheers, mate!


----------



## Antoni (29 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project - the plant chpoice*

There is not much development since my last post, but I think I made up my head for the plant list.

Just ordered some Anubias nana Petite from the AquaMagic - which should arrive in 2 weeks, I hope. 

After a lot of reading about all the different kind of mosses, I think I will stick with the Weeping moss on the wood, Java moss as a carpet and some flame moss in the back, between stones. 

By the way, do you know, where in the UK I can buy some  Ricardia Chamedryfolia/mini pelia/? If I find some, it can be a nice addition of texture to the scape.


----------



## Mark Evans (29 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

It seems you've got the planting about right mate. 

Stay away from riccia though. 

Moss in the foreground will be great. Give me a shout if you want some still?

Hydrocotyle sp. japan, is great. If you need some uber fresh stuff, again, let me know   

Either parvula or acciularis would be dreamy in the back, you'd need very little for a good effect.


----------



## GHNelson (29 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project - the plant chpoice*



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> By the way, do you know, where in the UK I can buy some  Ricardia Chamedryfolia/mini pelia/? If I find some, it can be a nice addition of texture to the scape.



If you look at the For sale section someone is selling round pellia.
I think its Matt.
hoggie


----------



## Antoni (29 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> It seems you've got the planting about right mate.
> 
> Stay away from riccia though.
> 
> ...



Thanks my friend!
As I will be using some Easy carbo, I will skip the riccia for sure.  I will most likely need some more moss.. wil pm you!   



> If you look at the For sale section someone is selling round pellia.
> I think its Matt.
> hoggie



Thanks Hoggie, but I think he is selling lomariopsis lineata (round pellia) - which I reckon has larger leaves and will not be suitable for small nano, or maybe I'm wrong?!


----------



## GHNelson (29 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

Hi 
Coral pellia....that's smaller in size Neil_W used it in a journal.
Its hard to come bye though :? .
hoggie


----------



## Antoni (29 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

Yes that is the one and I have trouble finding any...


----------



## GHNelson (29 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*



			
				Antoni said:
			
		

> Yes that is the one and I have trouble finding any...


Yea 
It is hard to find in the UK...and its very expensive from the far east..and I'm not sure how it would travel anyway :?: 
So you could be on a loser.
hoggie


----------



## Antoni (29 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

Yep, I have almost give up on this one.. 

There is only one site in UK offering it, but honestly it looks a bit dodge to me: http://www.aquashrimps.co.uk/mini-pellia-riccardia-chamedryfolia/ 

Anyone experience with the above company?


----------



## flyingfish (30 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

a1matt has some of this for sale on the For Sale section!


----------



## Antoni (30 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

Its different type mate!

I managed to find in Germany, actually Dennerle are offering it  click here


----------



## nayr88 (30 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

Have you orderd some yet?? Looks good,


----------



## Antoni (31 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

I havent, but I will! If someone else wants, we can split the shipping!


----------



## Johno2090 (31 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

WAIT! I have a stone with some on that im taking down soon, I can send it to you  just pay postage


----------



## Johno2090 (31 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

and of course you have to promise to grow it on and pass it amongst the forum members


----------



## Antoni (31 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

I promise! Just to manage to grow it!


----------



## Johno2090 (31 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

PM me your address and ill get it sent to you.


----------



## Antoni (31 Aug 2011)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

Thanks my friend! 

Much appreciated!


----------



## Antoni (15 May 2012)

*Re: Hare Hill - some changes*

It has been awhile since I have updated this journal, so decided to show you its current state.




Pardon me for all the equipment inside, but it was just a test shoot. I have a frosted effect foil as a background and I love it 
Well, it is still far from what I want to achieve, but I think slowly I'm getting there. Please tell what do you think about it?!

It has been through a lot of transformation since its initial setup  The trouble is that is none CO2 tank and every change of plants takes long time to get them established and growing   First I had a moss carpet, but I didn't like it, then tried with Hydrocotile all the way through..which didn't work as I wanted it, so I have removed it from the left front corner.

Now I have the intention to plant this bare substrate part of the tank with either elatine or with white sand... I know that the elatine will get a long time to establish and cover the bottom, without CO2 injection, but I think that its small leaves will compliment the scape, having in mind the small volume.

what do you guys think: Sand or elatine?


----------



## Ady34 (15 May 2012)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

Hi, and wow, how effective is that!
Really like the hardscaping. 
Personally i think white sand would look a little garish in this nature scape so id go for the hydropiper!
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Antoni (16 May 2012)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

Thanks, Ady!

Yep, maybe I will go for the elatine, just needs patience to get it growing in the low tech none co2 setup   

Or maybe different colour of sand...


----------



## awtong (17 May 2012)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

I love the way the branch comes forward to the front left hand corner.

I know what you mean about non CO2 tanks and growing and settling the plants, it is a time consuming process!

Andy


----------



## Antoni (17 May 2012)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

I was a bit concern in the beginning about the branch reaching the front, but it worked quite well. I like it too   The none CO2 approach is...well a bit like bonsai keeping, takes ages   July I will get my CO2 system set and will force this scape towards its completion.


----------



## Antoni (19 Oct 2012)

*Re: Hare Hill -near completion*

It has been awhile I haven't updated this topic...

The tank has been neglected for quite some time, but a week ago, I have put my hands in and changed the hardscape a bit and planting... I have a CO2 running for couple of months too.

This is how it looks like now:



 Ignore the pot with elatine...its not meant to be there  

Will try to get more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Oct 2012)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

Cant see the pic my friend


----------



## Antoni (19 Oct 2012)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

Hope it is visible now


----------



## Ian Holdich (19 Oct 2012)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

yes it is and it looks great! very very healthy.


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Oct 2012)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

Looks fabulous mate


----------



## Antoni (19 Oct 2012)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*



			
				ianho said:
			
		

> yes it is and it looks great! very very healthy.



Thanks my friend! The CO2 and moderate fertilising are the key here. Before the addition of the CO2 system, it was...kind of slow and scruffy.



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Looks fabulous mate



Thanks, Mark! I still want to change few things around and to get a bit more growth, before making final shots and take it down.


----------



## tim (20 Oct 2012)

*Re: Hare Hill - the shrimp-scape project*

This is a really well executed natural looking scape very nice indeed


----------



## Antoni (20 Oct 2012)

*Re: Hare Hill - the former shrimp-scape project*

Thanks mate!

I have followed the valuable advises of Mark , regarding the spreading of the eleocharis and also I have added some rotala on the back to fill in the corner and to create contrast with the stones and the manzi.


----------



## Antoni (20 Oct 2012)

*Re: Hare Hill -shooting session*

A couple of pictures of the setup, made with the phone 










By accident got the filter media disturbed and now ......need to wait for the water to clear up


----------



## Antoni (20 Oct 2012)

*Re: Hare Hill - photo session*

Here a frontal pic of the scape with my Pseudepiplatys Annulatus posing  8)


----------



## Ady34 (21 Oct 2012)

*Re: Hare Hill - the former shrimp-scape project*

Wow, for some reason I had no idea how small this was until you posted the shot with the camera and clown/rocket Panchax. Great scaling and scaping to achieve the look of a much bigger tank.
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Antoni (21 Oct 2012)

*Re: Hare Hill - the former shrimp-scape project*

Thanks Ady! 

That was the hardest task to achieve.The initial hardscape, wasn't right, as the plants covered it completely and ruined the whole idea. I had to rearrange it due course and to add some more stones. I had to choose very carefully the plants, that will not disturb the scaling. The grading of the cosmetic sand, also emphasis the effect- Thanks for the tip Mark!


----------



## Antoni (21 Oct 2012)

*Macro shots of inhabitants of the Hare Hill*

A couple of macro shots of my RCS and one of my otos, that I have taken some time ago.


----------



## Antoni (23 Oct 2012)

*Re: Hare Hill - Reborn video attempt*

Here is a short video of the tank. It is a bit shaky,but I'm working on a DIY slider-tripod for my phone at the moment   

Watch in HD for best quality!


----------



## Ady34 (23 Oct 2012)

Really nice, love the fish choices too.


----------



## jack-rythm (23 Oct 2012)

What's that stripe fish? Its mad!  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antoni (23 Oct 2012)

Thanks guys! I love those fish a lot, all of them  

The "stripe fish" is Pseudepiplatys Annulatus Maboshi strain, also known as Clown Killi. They are wonderful fish, but apparently hard to find. My female  passed away few days ago and I'm now looking for another one, but can't find...


----------



## jack-rythm (23 Oct 2012)

Clown kili... OK I'll keep my eyes peeled  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (23 Oct 2012)

Hats off Antoni, Amazing Aquascape.
Very Tranquil music choice too, suits it perfectly.

Well done buddy


----------



## Antoni (23 Oct 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Hats off Antoni, Amazing Aquascape.
> Very Tranquil music choice too, suits it perfectly.
> 
> Well done buddy




Thanks Nathaniel! I'm glad you like it   

That is my first try in video editing and I was using the Youtube software and music library. Pretty amazing, how easy is to use their software!


----------



## NanoJames (23 Mar 2013)

Sorry to bring up an old thread but I couldn't help myself! Is this tank still going? Please do an update! 
Cheers


----------



## Antoni (23 Mar 2013)

Hi James,

I'm afraid it has been rescaped almost 2 months ago.. But I have started the new scape in this tank for Tropica which is a bit different. Will have to make a journal about it, soon.


----------



## Robbie X (26 Mar 2014)

This was another lovely scape, the Pseudepiplatys Annulatus is an amazing looking fish as well


----------



## Greenfinger2 (23 May 2014)

Hi,Antoni, Another super little Scape  I like you work


----------



## Antoni (23 May 2014)

Thank you Roy!


----------

